

Lessons from a failed startup (devotee) - EGF
http://cobyberman.com/2011/08/08/devotee-lessons-from-a-failed-start-up/

======
useflyer
Coby, Excellent synopsis of your experience starting Devotee, and
congratulations on moving forward. Why was development held hostage by
revenue, though? These are not mutually dependent.

